# Lets see your horse shelters or stable!



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Our stalls:








Tackroom








The garage is attached to the barn 









We are in the process of building a lean-to. When we're finished I'll post pics of it.


----------



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

Good thread!

We just got done collecting lumber needed to build a shed thing for our horses. 

I am planning on 12 x 18. 9 foot tall. It will be closed in on all sides and the front will have an opening about 3 foot wide.

There will be a feed room to the left 12 x 6 and the rest will be for the horses. So 12 x 12. Not huge but for them to get out of the weather.

I have enough lumber to make it a bit bigger but I am not sure. It is supposed to be portable since the land owner doesn't want anything permanent. If I went 12 x 24, they could have a stall each of 12 x 12.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I will have to add some pictures when we get our new one built.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice place SUJ!

I like your stalls and your tack room looks cozy!

Remi-

I personally would do one area for your horses to get out of the weather(if they get along) because they can keep each other warm as they stand by each other


----------



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh yes they are quite enthralled with each other. lol

Yeah that is probably the best plan. I would lose the feed area too if I did stalls.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i would def. do one stall area then 

When are you getting it all built?

I wish I owned my own barn/stable.
One day..one day...


----------



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

ASAP! LOL

We took down an old barn and got so much lumber. I don't think we are going to have to buy anything but nails.

I can also get a gate or something to put across the doorway if I need to keep them in for some reason. We are thinking about selling our mare so it would be the gelding for a while if so.

The sides and top will be metal. There were also tinted pieces we can put in for light to come through. Inside will probably be 2 x 6's about half way up. We have a ton of those.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Our barn was always a hovel. Creaking, swaying, dark, drafty. It definitely was not the most inviting place, and I always hated it. Just this past summer, dad decided to take down part of it (the part that was practically about to collapse =P) and close in a small piece of it.

I really like the new place-for once I can actually access all four corners, and be able to walk through in my sandals without getting...feces..up to my ankles. There's two stalls currently, one big run-in area for my dad's three, and he's currently in the process of building standing stalls. I really want to make the area he's building standing stalls in into a tack room, but dad's way too stubborn -.-

How do you guys keep your saddles "safe"? If I left my saddle in the barn, the mice and rats would have it eaten in a month. Our Jack Russell is a really good hunter, but she's only one dog and fails to keep the rodent population totally under control. And of course, we can't keep barn cats 'cause the dogs would chase and maybe even kill them.

Anyways, me and my friend are going to clean out the new barn in a few weeks (it's pretty bad), so I'll see if I can get pictures then. Till then, I don't think I _want _to show off our barnlol


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

We have a run down barn too. As for storing tack/grain,,, nope I store that stuff at home. Dont want the mice in any of it. Or my saddle and bridle and stuff is constantly in my truck just so I have it everytime I go out to the farm.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

My dad's a mechanic and a pack rat, so there's an old shell of a truck that I keep my tack in. You'd think there'd be mice in there, but so far none of my stuff has been eaten. For whatever reason, the rats are never at his horses' harness (collars or lines or whatever). It's a little annoying, lol.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is one advantage of neatsfoot oil. It discourages rodents from feasting on your leather goods.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

I'll have to get more pictures as it progresses, but I started this a few weeks ago, and only can progress as I have friends that can help...this was all made out of free wood that I got from tearing down an old building. Only thing bought so far was nails and beer


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

wow,that's awesome!

=P nails and beer...lol.


Keep up the good work.
I wish I could build.
Are you putting siding on it?


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

here is where i ride and work at..i love it! Lake Oconee Equestrian Center


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Regan7312 said:


> here is where i ride and work at..i love it! Lake Oconee Equestrian Center


Holy bejesus! It looks like a mansion!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

OMLORD!

I agree...mansion...looks like something the queen of england would have!


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

^^its really nice, im lucky i found it!


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

:lol:I should say so. For a second there I was like: "Why are you posting a picture of your house?..OOOHHH."


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Iv no pictures but ill describe it!
K i have 3 single stables for my hard keepers there all stone with rubber matting and straw bedding.
Each has a sliding door with an open side that lets the horses talk. I have swing feeders which makes everything handy and automatic drinkers. Each also has a salt lick holders. 
My tack room is attached to my stables with hanging saddke racks and bridle hooks for each horse so nothing bites them then i have nails for head collars lead ropes and lunging equitment. All my rugs are hung on hooks so outdoor rugs,stable rugs and riding rugs.
I then havce shelves for boots bandages and wraps. I then have two large boxes for vetinary and grooming and tack cleaning.

#also my dog sleeps in the tack room so no rodents in there.
All my hay, straw etc are stored in a shed just off the stables and feed is there to. My muck heap is situated near the vegetable garden so it can be used for compost.

MY pony run in centre is three large cow calving bays knocked together and bedded with straw there all allowed in there and the doors are opened all day to the arena where two large round bales are kept so they can graze


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

wow, very nice!

Almost makes me wanna live there =P


I'm getting pictures today. I keep on forgetting my camera...typical me! Sorry everyone.

I no longer have a private pasture since I cannot afford $200 a month. She is stalled now but has access to the outside in her turnout so she can enjoy the sun. She has an apple shaped toy that hangs in the the door way if she decided she wants to play with it, a hay rack with an attached feeder below it...helps to save hay from dropping!,she has rubber mats and pine shavings. There are automatic water-ers but they are not hooked up anymore so she has a water tank outside she can drink.

The tack room is shared with my husband,mom,and I but my mom is moving out due to some drama that went on so now I'm sharing the tack room with Piaffe  It has a small shelf, double saddle rack with rollers,mini fridge,mirror,and lots of bridle hooks and holders for for..well bridles,leads,halters.

I am able to use a pasture that is not rented out to anyone right now but only for a little bit during the day. Also we have cross ties.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

That did look like a mansion! Lol! 

This is my pasture. The back of the barn. The little one is for them, the big one is storage, mainly hay.










This is the front of it:









** that round pen is no longer there. It is now painted white and in the yard =)


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Here are some pict from where I board. Soo much nicer than my old barn.
Hunters stall is 16" x 24" with a big paddock off of it.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

danggg,it's very nice! My camera died so I had to charge it..i like that you gave an actual wash room.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Here are the pictures!!!










(this is the wash and groom area...the door is closing off the cross ties)


























(bad angle..she really isn't this skinny looking)


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

hey! That's very nice! I wish i had a place like that =) Someday!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but I'll bring it back 

I keep 2 TBs, a Paso Fino, a Percheron, and three minis at my place. I've got 3 stalls and an overhang on the other side of the barn that's the size of three stalls. Here's some pics, including our insanely messy aisleway...


----------



## Sketter (Aug 26, 2009)

*PineRidge*

Here is the barn I board at PineRidge Equine Park In Manitoba 
Here is a picture of the outdoor riding ring with the indoor arena and barn in the back








This is a picture in the main barn of the stalls 








Picture of the wash rack in the main barn (with beautiful Mangnum in the photo)








And my favorite part of the barn the 110' x 220' heated indoor arena!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

This is a neat thread! It's nice to actually see what some of your places look like.

I don't have any pics of the place my guy is at right now, but I may not be there for too much longer anyways. I will post some here eventually though!


----------



## x3emilygrace (Jul 4, 2010)

The first couple pictures I took. The first one is part of the main barn [it continues back pretty far]. The second one is walking down to where my pony gets turned out. The last picture is from Google Maps. I labeled some stuff.

We have two outdoors, a boarders' tack barn, the main barn [I don't know how many stalls there are but it's big. I'll have to get some picture of inside the barn when I go out there. We have an automatic water system and all natural fly spray system which is really cool.], 70'X190' indoor [there are also stalls along the indoor, they are the gray area], crops [the barn owner's husband grows tons of fruits and vegetables for local restaurants. We have a table in the main barn and it's always filled with fresh stuff!], houses [my trainer and some of the grooms live in these houses], and a dressage co-op barn.

The last picture I took from the website.


----------

